# Some cool old tools I just found



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

These have been in my father's (and possibly my grandfather's) arsenal for several decades. First one to correctly identify their uses, wins the grand prize!
What's the prize?... well, absolutely nothing, but I love looking at how plumbers a couple generations ago worked their craft.
Here's the first one...


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

and another one....


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The top one is the pimpest Manometer I have ever seen. The bottom one is some kind of dial indicator. I don't know what you would use it for.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

bottom is what we called a "dip needle"...dad had one and we used when i was a kid to find curb stop boxes, valve boxes, manhole covers, etc.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

The top one looks like some type of flow meter for gas or medgas? Got me on this one...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The top one is a pitot gauge used for measuring pressure at a nozzle tip for instance.

Just a guess but your father or, grandfather probably did some fire standpipe work that required flow testing and verification.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood got the first one, and yes, my father was the foreman on the John Hancock building in Chicago. That was used to test the sprinkler standpipes.

And Dayexco got the 2nd one, and the darn thing still works! (kinda)

Maybe someday I'll open a plumbing museum, with all of the old tools, fixtures, manuals etc. I've collected over the years. I love this kind of stuff!


----------

